# Got my iPhone4S, but activation is taking a while :(



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My pretty shiny new white iPhone looks great, but I haven't been able to activate it so far. 

I get this message:


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm willing to bet there are a LOT of activations trying to happen right now... granted, I'll probably chime in when mine finally arrives and I try to activate it on Verizon.


----------

